

Voyager carries this video on its way to the stars - not_that_noob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4Co1pWSj4M

======
not_that_noob
This video is encoded on the golden disc carried by the Voyager 1 spacecraft.
The images on the disc were selected by a committee headed by Carl Sagan.

More info:
[http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/goldenrec.html](http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/goldenrec.html)

